# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Collections storage shelving material

## Paul Brewin

We have a few metal shelving systems (cheap knock-down type) and need shelves for them. In the interest of staying "safe" archivally, I'm considering either shop grade hardwood plywood that's laminated both sides and edge taped (effectively sealed), or Komatex (like Sintra -- also effectively safe as long as objects are not in direct contact). Any other suggestions for shelving material?

----------


## Paul Brewin

OK -- here's another material question: anyone used Nexwood in storage areas as risers or shelves? It's a decking product made from 60% rice hull fibers and 40% polyethylene plastic.

----------


## Coleen Barry

I would like to add a closely related question to this thread. 

We also have some cheap metal shelves, 48" long that we want to add dividers to to make shorter bins for vertical 2D storage. What would be the best way to do that/material to use?

----------

